# LOL Robby Gordons Helmet from this past weekend



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Is up for auction. 

Personally I thought Robby Gordon needed parked for a week or more with all his antics, but this is a heck of an idea. Check how high it is up to......and this is Robby Gordon....who? Imagine if he were a real driver.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Robby-Gordon-race-used-NASCAR-Helmet_W0QQitemZ5245335747QQcategoryZ50121QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tonyj (Nov 25, 2004)

*Real driver?*

I believe this man wheeled open wheeled cars, which takes a lot more kahunas than hiding behind sheet metal!!! If you look at the top stars of today you will find many with a dirt open wheel background. I hope you go check out a dirt sprint car race, & I think you will have a new appreciation for "real" race cars!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

What does that have to do with throwing a hissy fit every few weeks? 

Even if he is a great open wheel driver as a cup driver he is definately in the lower ranks. 

If doing dangerous stuff impresses you I guess you admire people who bungee jump or parachute off buildings.


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

Well, He didn't sound like a walking billboard like the rest of the big babies! Why didn't the 97 get a fine for breaking the rule of entering another drivers pit area during the race. He's lucky not to be hurt this morning. Alot of the crew chief would of shoved his crybaby butt off their box!!!! 

Funny the 88 did basically the same thing beside much worst and nascar held him for 5 laps with no other fines! Must be who you are in nascar!!!!!!!!! WWN(Wild World of Nascar) strikes again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

Wow, $141,350.00


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

I beleive as stated during the Tele-cast of the race, he asked a NASCAR official if he could go speak with the crew-chief of the #10 Valoline car. He was granted permission from Nascar. Also, I am not a #97 Busch fan.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

They need to build a closed cage.and throw the drivers in it who have problems with another driver, and go at it till they get there problems solved. or at least frustrations out. They have forget how many Millions of folks are watching them act like a Child throwing a fit. I can understand there frustrations, But they are supposed to be proffesionals. It does no good to fine them or take points away. So Let em go at it.My.02 worth


----------



## Homer Allman (Aug 15, 2002)

someone has alot of money if the auction goes through. Ebay will be laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

ebay sale is gone!


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

Invalid Item
This listing (5245335747) has been removed by eBay or is no longer available. Please make sure that you've entered the item number correctly. 
If the item was removed by eBay, please consider this transaction canceled. If anybody contacts you to complete the sale, please ignore the request. Completing the sale outside of eBay may be unsafe and will not be covered by eBay purchase protection programs.


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

*"Death Match at the Thunderdome!"*



Slider said:


> They need to build a closed cage.and throw the drivers in it who have problems with another driver, and go at it till they get there problems solved.


Yeah, like "Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome" ... "Two go in, one comes out!" Maybe Nascar could subcontract the post-race death match to Vince McMahan of the World Wrestling Federation? Personally, I'd pay plenty to see Robbie Gordon, aka "the Whiner", get his clock cleaned.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

tonyj said:


> I believe this man wheeled open wheeled cars, which takes a lot more kahunas than hiding behind sheet metal!!! If you look at the top stars of today you will find many with a dirt open wheel background. I hope you go check out a dirt sprint car race, & I think you will have a new appreciation for "real" race cars!!! :thumbsup:


Robbie Gordon never raced REAL open wheel cars he raced offroad and then the sissy IRL cars never a Sprint car or Open wheeled Modified! IMO he,s the biggest whiney ass "driver" to ever race in NASCAR and I was hopin they would send him packing ! Just my opinion


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Fl Flash said:


> Robbie Gordon never raced REAL open wheel cars he raced offroad and then the sissy IRL cars never a Sprint car or Open wheeled Modified! IMO he,s the biggest whiney ass "driver" to ever race in NASCAR and I was hopin they would send him packing ! Just my opinion


If he continues in Cup cars Pampers should pick him up as a sponsor.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nascar/news?slug=ap-nascar-gordonshelmet&prov=ap&type=lgns

Story on R Gordons e-bay helmet


----------



## kaleidoscopem (Jun 19, 2004)

The item was relisted...that is why the first link doesnt work....try this one.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Signed-Robby-Gordon-Race-Thrown-Helmet-for-Charity_W0QQitemZ5246187188QQcategoryZ50121QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It said on there that they couldnt validate that the previous winner had the funds since the winning bid was over 10Million bucks....so they relisted it. Personally I would rather have this one of a kind piece of Robby Gordon art work...hahahaha...check it out.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Robby-Gordon-NASCAR-Helmet-Toast_W0QQitemZ5618074515QQcategoryZ88433QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gauranteed to give you a great laugh. and to weigh in on the robby gordon situation....he shoulda thrown the helmet to where it woulda made a dent in his car...not the window net. Robby isnt exactley the brightest crayon in the box. Never been that great of a driver either.


----------



## tonyj (Nov 25, 2004)

*Robby*

I realize that Robby might seem like a whiner, but I still respect the guy. Whether he ran Indy cars, sprints, midgets, whatever....you gotta give him credit as a driver. Anytime you climb in a machine sans fenders to make your living, you are no sissy. In fact the IRL has the closest racing of any of the major racing circuits, consistently having finishes seperated by a few feet. I guess I am just tired of all the NAPCAR fans thinking that these guys are the best drivers on earth....jealousy I suppose that their star is the brightest right now. 

"Stock cars aren't really sissy cars with fenders, but the real men do their driving with the wheels uncovered, & flat-out sideways" Ron LeMasters, Jr


----------



## airbourne TC3 (Dec 22, 2004)

You tell em Tony J. Real racer let their wheels hang out!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kaleidoscopem (Jun 19, 2004)

Man....You guys been huffin a lil too much of those IRL fumes. Ill admit they have some close finishes sometimes, but who cares when they only start 17-20 cars. Lemme see them start 43 at Bristol, and after that race, I might become a fan. Until then...the only REAL open wheel racing is either Sprint cars, or Open Wheel mods. 

I was just wanting to get some feed back....what does everyone think about the Robby Gordon toast...lol?


----------



## Homer Allman (Aug 15, 2002)

weird


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 1, 2001)

Therefore, eBay is not able to donate the fees.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

That is BS, 10M could have helped a lot of people, now it's going to sell for less that 100K. Talk about whining, you guys wish your whining could get you national press. I bet Robby can spell... Somehow I never had more respect for Jimmy Spencer than when he busted Kurt Busch's face.

BTW, Real racing is road course or at least enough cars that it takes driving skill to pass. Not 10 lousy open wheel cars, each 400 yards apart. Don't plan on riding with me to IRL's funeral, I won't be there. At least they've already dug their own grave.


----------

